# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Воспитание

## Aniruddha das

- Gitamrita 


Харе Кришна! Мое почтение!

Как необходимо воспитывать девочек в наше время? В большинстве семей девочкам прививают самостоятельность, независимость (особенно если воспитывают матери-одиночки), умение достигать поставленных целей. Хотя, по-моему, как будущим женам и матерям такое воспитание может даже стать препятствием для нормальной семейной жизни...

Или я не права? Заранее благодарна!

Отвечает Парвати д.д.:

Харе Кришна!
Да, вы правы, для любой женщины важно быть женщиной (а для любого мужчины – мужчиной). Когда мужчина и женщина вместе, и каждый знает о своих обязанностях, то нет необходимости женщине учиться выполнять мужские дела и наоборот. Но когда и мужчины и женщины стремятся к «независимости», им приходится осваивать обязанности противоположного пола. Нельзя сказать, что женщины не стремятся выйти замуж, скорее наоборот. Но современные женщины совершенно не знают, что значит служить мужу, они и не хотят этого делать. Мужчины в свою очередь не стремятся защищать своих жен. Так получается замкнутый круг, никто не хочет становиться слугой, только одни господа.

И девочек и мальчиков можно воспитывать только своим личным примером. Особенно это касается подросткового возраста. Отсутствие отца в семье лишает мальчиков мужественности, а девочек представления о том, как общаться с будущим мужем, как принимать у него прибежище.

----------

